# rigging and using gulp worms 6 inch, few q's



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

I bought a bag of these hearing they are good on bream...still haven't cracked the packet open since I can't work out how best to rig them:
a)worm hook and small sinker like a whiting rig
b) fish as a regular plastic with appropriate jig head
c) on one of those swinging/weedless type heads
d)other?

also heard about cutting them up into shorter lengths? 
Do you sit them on the bottom and wobble/jig once in a while or cast/retrieve?


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

i break mine in half, and use a small jig head, have also used just a small bead sinker and hook when i can't be bothered changing to a jig head (sheer laziness), that works just as well!


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Personally, I left mine whole, with a really light jighead (say 1/28th, size 1) to allow enticing movement in the water.
The down side is pickers can chomp bits of the tail off, but when it comes to decent fish, the hook-up rate seems pretty good - the worm seems to fold and be inhaled when a snapper or decent bream boofs it.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Had a reasonable amount of success in shallow water last summer using a 1/40 oz TT HWS jig, or similar, with the sandworm cut in half, rigged normally and drifting. Caught whiting, some flathead and only one bream. Have also caught bream on a 1/16 oz jig cast to steep banks and retrieved slowly.

The drifting rig misses quite a few hookups so this summer will experiment with a two hook rig and no weight


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

i drift with mine on a 1/8oz jig head... flatties love it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2007)

OK guys good info so far as I always wanted to ask these questions too.

But do you thread them through the body or do you bunch them?

If I set myself up in a spot where whiting are biting on bait can I expect to do just as well on plastic worms?

Also am I better drifting or anchoring up.

Sorry to hijack your post but thought I would ask. 

Cheers


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

MacFish said:


> OK guys good info so far as I always wanted to ask these questions too.
> 
> But do you thread them through the body or do you bunch them?
> 
> ...


Thread. Yes. Drift.


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

"Thread. Yes. Drift" x 2


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I thread and leave it out the back while working a lure up front. Have to get the weed of it every so often but works a treat.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

This is how it's done- check this leviathan out!!










I rig them like a normal SP, but usually work them slow and let the scent do it's thing. If the miss them on the first strike, they'll often come back that way. I'll only really trim them if I'm having problems with pickers.


----------

